# Rod Blank Suggestion



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

I want to make a rod for shark fishing off the beach here in Texas. The reel for this will be an 80w. Our waters here are a little different from Florida's as we have very shallow waters off our beaches. So we fish with long surf rods that are 10' or longer. 

can someone suggest for me a longer rod blank? I would love a lighter blank if that is possible versus a big huge bat or a blank. 

This will be my first rod so i am not really sure what blank to by. There is a really big tackle store here in my area but i am not sure that their blanks are what i should be buying.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're talking about FTU, they are a great store with very knowledgeable staff. Been a few years since I've been in there, but last time I visited, I spoke with multiple rod builders who definitely knew their stuff. 
If you want to talk to an expert on custom Texas beach shark rods, call Roy's B&T in Corpus Christi. Rocky and his family have been avid beach shark anglers for decades. Great people over there. 
I wish I had actual suggestions for blanks to build on, but I never cared for that style of rod, and never did build any when I lived there. I know there were a lot of Jawbone blanks used, but I remember them being extremely heavy. 
Good luck with it all, and have fun!!


----------

